# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.2 Service Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

For your convenience and peace of mind, ECS has assembled three Audi service kits for 3.2L Audi C6 A6.

These kits begin with name brand, all-synthetic motor oils, the clear choice for discriminating motorists who understand their superior protection and resistance to harmful oxidation and thermal breakdown. Then we complete your service package with the parts and filters recommended in the factory-approved maintenance schedule.

DIY and save doing your own service, then reap the benefits of improved performance and reduced repair costs, down the road.

Kits That Fit; Packaged for Convenience

Audi C6 A6 3.2L (2005-2010)

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Still in stock!! 

Jason


----------

